# When is the next Meet 'N Demo in OC, CA?



## redcalimp5 (Sep 10, 2007)

I haven't been to one in quite a while, and I haven't seen any info on one being planned recently. 

Anything going on in that area in the near future?


----------



## s1monxsayz (Sep 17, 2010)

if this happens, i'm down to go.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

I was thinking of getting a meet organized late January. It will be after new years and CES so most guys should be available to go. I have to many projects going on in 2010 to make it out.


----------



## redcalimp5 (Sep 10, 2007)

Ohh yeah, CES is around the corner, forgot about that. 

I'm down whenever one is organized. I've made significant changes to my system since the last time I came out to a local get together. It'd be good to get some opinions, and also demo other people's gear.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Pick a date and I will try and make it. Miss my social peeps


----------



## astrochex (Aug 7, 2009)

A meet would be great.


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

Hopefully I could make it...this time around my wife and kids are in town, last time they weren't.. 



Sub'd


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

redcalimp5 said:


> Ohh yeah, CES is around the corner, forgot about that.
> 
> I'm down whenever one is organized. I've made significant changes to my system since the last time I came out to a local get together. It'd be good to get some opinions, and also demo other people's gear.


I've made a lot of changes as well since the last meet, what did you change?


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

michaelsil1 said:


> I've made a lot of changes as well since the last meet, what did you change?


 
This ought to be good....you go first.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

slvrtsunami said:


> This ought to be good....you go first.


I moved the Mid Range and Tweeter's to the A Pillar's, I replaced the Mid Bass Drivers with Scan Speak Revelator's and I also replaced the Mid Range Amp with more Power.


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

ok, that is a major change. is there enough 'air' for the mids? IIRC you wanted the mids with plenty of volume behind them.



mine is still the same....lousy...no time to really adjust, even though I bought a studio six digital microphone likee neil's...


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

slvrtsunami said:


> ok, that is a major change. is there enough 'air' for the mids? IIRC you wanted the mids with plenty of volume behind them.
> 
> 
> 
> mine is still the same....lousy...no time to really adjust, even though I bought a studio six digital microphone likee neil's...


The Mid Range is sealed with plenty of air behind them the Pillars look like giant squids.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

if you guys need a place to hang out, the parking around my shop is dead and no one would be around to complain if we were to get together on a Sunday, or even a Saturday. 

I also have a bathroom. lol


----------



## win1 (Sep 27, 2008)

That sounds cool might need heat though )


----------



## duckymcse (Mar 15, 2009)

Where is this shop? I need to find a place where I can park and turn the volume up loud to tune my audio.
I got caught couple of times parking in a private business area where the security guard make me leave.
One time which scare the heck out of me when a cop drove by and luckily I spotted him and turn the volume down. He roll down the window and look at me and he just left. I wonder can you get arrested for playing music loud from your car audio when parked.



jtaudioacc said:


> if you guys need a place to hang out, the parking around my shop is dead and no one would be around to complain if we were to get together on a Sunday, or even a Saturday.
> 
> I also have a bathroom. lol


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

duckymcse said:


> Where is this shop? I need to find a place where I can park and turn the volume up loud to tune my audio.
> I got caught couple of times parking in a private business area where the security guard make me leave.
> One time which scare the heck out of me when a cop drove by and luckily I spotted him and turn the volume down. He roll down the window and look at me and he just left. I wonder can you get arrested for playing music loud from your car audio when parked.


Are you a thump and bump kind of guy?

I don't have any problem turning it up and tuning even if I was right next to a policeman.


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

michaelsil1 said:


> Are you a thump and bump kind of guy?
> 
> I don't have any problem turning it up and tuning even if I was right next to a policeman.


 

Yes, but dont forget SQL can you looked at as well. 

Then again, not all of us have a setting on their MS-8 for 'windows down' driving.


----------



## duckymcse (Mar 15, 2009)

Nah, I'm not a thump and bump kind of guy. But I do enjoy SQ at high volume  



michaelsil1 said:


> Are you a thump and bump kind of guy?
> 
> I don't have any problem turning it up and tuning even if I was right next to a policeman.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

I vote to have it at Jt's. plenty of parking, a bathroom, and food really really close. 

pick a date guys


----------



## redcalimp5 (Sep 10, 2007)

BigRed said:


> I vote to have it at Jt's. plenty of parking, a bathroom, and food really really close.
> 
> pick a date guys


Sounds like we's have 3 out of the 4 essentials to have a good outing at JT's....the 4th being no RAIN!


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

duckymcse said:


> Where is this shop? I need to find a place where I can park and turn the volume up loud to tune my audio.
> I got caught couple of times parking in a private business area where the security guard make me leave.
> One time which scare the heck out of me when a cop drove by and luckily I spotted him and turn the volume down. He roll down the window and look at me and he just left. I wonder can you get arrested for playing music loud from your car audio when parked.


I had a cop drive parallel and gesture knob counterclockwise haha. Never got a ticket, I'd say they are pretty chill for the most part. Micheael listens to Jazz anyway, there's no way they are going to pull him over, think of the remorse. :laugh:


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

I would say it's pretty safe at jt's to turn it up 

But if I have to stomach four play again at extreme levels in michaels car I think I'll puke. Jk.


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

BigRed said:


> I would say it's pretty safe at jt's to turn it up
> 
> But if I have to stomach four play again at extreme levels in michaels car I think I'll puke. Jk.


The ticket would read "Armed with Intent to Bore"


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

^^ clever Kevin. Miss ya man, hope you and yours are doing well


----------



## astrochex (Aug 7, 2009)

BigRed said:


> I vote to have it at Jt's. plenty of parking, a bathroom, and food really really close.
> 
> pick a date guys


Excellent idea, I can handle a 10 minute drive. I can finally get you those CDs too.


----------



## grantwb1 (Apr 4, 2010)

I am down, would love to hear some other good systems. Count me in, I am good after new year too!


----------



## jmerick (Nov 12, 2008)

I would love to join the party if you don't mind a newbie. Been working on my system for a year now and would like to hear what a great system can sound like.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

If you don't like Fourplay I could do a solo


----------



## astrochex (Aug 7, 2009)

^ you type good for a feline.


----------



## duckymcse (Mar 15, 2009)

You should attend if you get the chance. These guys got some pretty good sound system in their car. I was a newbie last time and I glad I attended.
People were very nice and easy to talk to.
Got a chance to listen to their system, got some pointer and I was manage to retune my system to make it sound better. But, I still envy their sound system last two times I was there.



jmerick said:


> I would love to join the party if you don't mind a newbie. Been working on my system for a year now and would like to hear what a great system can sound like.


----------



## Neel (Mar 4, 2009)

Lets get a date locked down and I should be able to make it for sure, going to be making some interesting changes soon and would enjoy hearing feedback from you guys. Plus I don't think we have had a decent meet since state finals, so it will be nice to hang out!


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm going to start and suggest Jan 16th. That's the weekend after CES.
Sundays are best for me and the shop because the area is dead.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

jtaudioacc said:


> I'm going to start and suggest Jan 16th. That's the weekend after CES.
> Sundays are best for me and the shop because the area is dead.


We usually do Saturday's, some of the guys are married and religious.


----------



## astrochex (Aug 7, 2009)

michaelsil1 said:


> We usually do Saturday's, some of the guys are married and religious.


Sunday would work but I would get there in the afternoon. I wouldn't want anyone to get up early to hear my basically OEM system. :laugh:


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

kevin k. said:


> The ticket would read "Armed with Intent to Bore"


Rofl!

Mike Kevin 0-1

16th should work for me. I should also have 5 free days this Christmas break to build the thing.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

Either day, Sat or Sun is fine with me. Sunday's are usually really dead around the block, so would be nice, but if Saturday's best for most, then that's cool.


----------



## redcalimp5 (Sep 10, 2007)

Yeah, I'd prefer a Saturday, too. Sundays will be good for me once football season is over with.


----------



## darinof (Feb 6, 2009)

I vote for sunday the 16


----------



## jmerick (Nov 12, 2008)

I vote for Sat the 15th but could make it on the 16th after 11am.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Either day works for me


----------



## astrochex (Aug 7, 2009)

Saturday the 15th preferred, could make it on the 16th ~1ish.


----------



## munkeeboi83 (Jul 7, 2007)

I know, I've been MIA for the longest time, but I definitely want to catch up with you guys and listen to everyone's new systems. Hope everyone is doing well. 

- Keith


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

I wish I could send a hologram of the Buzzmobile to join the fun.  I do miss getting together with you guys, and am trying to organize similar gatherings here in the Phoenix area. If you are ever in the Phoenix area holla at me. Danny Biegel came by two weeks ago and we had a really nice listening session. Happy Holidays to all!!


----------



## munkeeboi83 (Jul 7, 2007)

Buzzman said:


> I wish I could send a hologram of the Buzzmobile to join the fun.  I do miss getting together with you guys, and am trying to organize similar gatherings here in the Phoenix area. If you are ever in the Phoenix area holla at me. Danny Biegel came by two weeks ago and we had a really nice listening session. Happy Holidays to all!!


hi Buzzman.

Did you moved to AZ for work? Are you practicing law out there in Phoenix? Hope all is going well with you. If I ever swing through Phoenix, I'll let you know. I drove cross country once for the IASCA World Finals and stopped by to visit a few out elitecaraudio.com forum members back in the days. Pretty neat meeting online friends with similar interests as us. 

- Keith


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

If only it were a female dominated sport


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Just heard Jim's new setup (BigRed) and it's sounding better than ever.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

munkeeboi83 said:


> hi Buzzman.
> 
> Did you moved to AZ for work? Are you practicing law out there in Phoenix? Hope all is going well with you. If I ever swing through Phoenix, I'll let you know. I drove cross country once for the IASCA World Finals and stopped by to visit a few out elitecaraudio.com forum members back in the days. Pretty neat meeting online friends with similar interests as us.
> 
> - Keith


Hey Keith, great to hear from you! I moved here to be with the Mrs. She is heading up a new biz here, and I can be mobile with what I do. I still have my business/law practice based in LA and go back periodically for meetings, etc. I would love to see you if you are ever in the Phx area.


----------



## kunstmilch (Aug 1, 2009)

I'd be interested in the meeting, if you'll have me. (stock set up, noob on the site, but good critical ears)


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Everybody is welcome


----------



## AndyInOC (Jul 22, 2008)

Ill be keeping tabs on this and hope to make it by for a bit to listen, I'm quite sure I will still be in stock system hell at the time of the meet.


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

Well, It looks like Im stuck working the whole weekend. DAMN!!! Not happy.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

I put in 20 hours of work in the S2k. 80 more and this thing is meet ready, who hooo 

Does anybody remember borrowing my DVD-audio discs at a previous meet?
I'm missing Queen and a bunch of other ones.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

I might have queen, I'll check


----------



## munkeeboi83 (Jul 7, 2007)

Does anyone know the name of the guy that used to put on IASCA events in SoCal and the guy who is now doing the MECA events? I forgot the name of the feller with the pony tail and the Mustang with the scissor doors. I've been out of the car audio loop in ages. I was over at SmartWax in Inglewood the other week when they had an Open House there and one of the VPs said that they're open to hosting a car audio competition at their location there. Perhaps you guys could have a competition there.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

munkeeboi83 said:


> Does anyone know the name of the guy that used to put on IASCA events in SoCal and the guy who is now doing the MECA events? I forgot the name of the feller with the pony tail and the Mustang with the scissor doors. I've been out of the car audio loop in ages. I was over at SmartWax in Inglewood the other week when they had an Open House there and one of the VPs said that they're open to hosting a car audio competition at their location there. Perhaps you guys could have a competition there.


Todd Woodworth


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

The S2000 is rooockin'! I'm ready for the show.


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

cvjoint said:


> The S2000 is rooockin'! I'm ready for the show.


So you were able to squeeze 3 12s in your s2k? damn!


----------



## astrochex (Aug 7, 2009)

circa40 said:


> So you were able to squeeze 3 12s in your s2k? damn!


JPL must love you!


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

circa40 said:


> So you were able to squeeze 3 12s in your s2k? damn!


Yep! This time I really overbuilt the baffle too. We're talking about 2.5 inches, 2.25 is all birch, the rest fiberglass. I haven't had time to finish the pillar pods so the tweeter setup is temporary.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

do you guys want to lock down one of the days of the weekend of the 15th/16th weekend so everyone can plan for it?

either day works for me. My shop is really low key, and hardly, if anyone is around the area, so, we shouldn't be bothered.

JT


----------



## duckymcse (Mar 15, 2009)

My vote on any Satursday. 15th is good. Sunday, need to spend time with the wife 



jtaudioacc said:


> do you guys want to lock down one of the days of the weekend of the 15th/16th weekend so everyone can plan for it?
> 
> either day works for me. My shop is really low key, and hardly, if anyone is around the area, so, we shouldn't be bothered.
> 
> JT


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Well I won't be there until I get my new deck installed. Jt? Any suggestions?


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

BigRed said:


> Well I won't be there until I get my new deck installed. Jt? Any suggestions?


LOL, I'll make some time after CES, so we'll have a week!


----------



## astrochex (Aug 7, 2009)

jtaudioacc said:


> do you guys want to lock down one of the days of the weekend of the 15th/16th weekend so everyone can plan for it?
> 
> either day works for me. My shop is really low key, and hardly, if anyone is around the area, so, we shouldn't be bothered.
> 
> JT


Saturday is better for me. Have to travel for work on the 16th. : (


----------



## redcalimp5 (Sep 10, 2007)

I'd prefer Saturday, but it doesn't really matter.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

Doesn't matter to me either. Is anybody going to bring testing gear? The laptop I had MLS on fried over a year ago and I'm not sure how to get the license out. SPL testing would be nice too. 

I'm super curious as to whether I have cabin gain at all. My guess is I have nada.


----------



## duckymcse (Mar 15, 2009)

Any of you or know of any place in LA/Ornage County that make custom MDF ring for speaker?


----------



## SQ_Bronco (Jul 31, 2005)

cvjoint said:


> Doesn't matter to me either. Is anybody going to bring testing gear? The laptop I had MLS on fried over a year ago and I'm not sure how to get the license out. SPL testing would be nice too.
> 
> I'm super curious as to whether I have cabin gain at all. My guess is I have nada.


If I can make it, I can bring a laptop with a termlab unit. haven't used it since ~2008, though, so it might be a bit off.

(edit: TL site says they don't need to be calibrated, so should be good there).


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

So is the meet on the 15th?


----------



## astrochex (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm gonna be helping a move in the a.m. So what time will this thing start?


----------



## SQ_Bronco (Jul 31, 2005)

astrochex said:


> I'm gonna be helping a move in the a.m. So what time will this thing start?


I vote for noon-ish or later on Saturday. That way I can sleep in and still make it


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

I suggest we lock down the date for Saturday the 15th since most seem to be okay with that day. Anytime is fine with me, but I will also suggest noon or later.

JT


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

We usually start around 10:30 and go until 5:00 or 6:00. :ears:



Can someone please post the address where we're going to meet.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

anytime is fine. I'll probably be doing some work anyway.
So, Sat. 15th anytime after 10am 

address is:
1522 W. Embassy Street
Anaheim, Ca. 92802


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

See ya Caturday. :nice:


----------



## darinof (Feb 6, 2009)

Saturday it is


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

Bump

Who's all coming??

I am.


----------



## CraigE (Jun 10, 2008)

I'm gonna try to stop by.

Craig


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

I will have to wait for a package tomorrow which requires a signature. If it arrives early enough, I'll swing by for a bit.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

More speakers. ^^.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

I'm burning some music and heading out. See y'all there!


----------



## CraigE (Jun 10, 2008)

Well I'm not gonna make it.
Traffic on the SB 5 is ugly. 
See you guys next time.


----------



## darinof (Feb 6, 2009)

I'll be there at 12


----------



## astrochex (Aug 7, 2009)

well, how did it go?


----------



## rawdawg (Apr 27, 2007)

I got there late as usual. There were pizza boxes and diet cokes strewn all over the place with cookies in the mix.

Big Red was there for a moment and then disappeared because of the old lady.

Michael was there with a new discombobulated, re-mixed, chopped and screwed tune off his MS-8. His stage has never been higher(too high, in my estimation) and deeper. Also, his instrument location is more precise. I found his overall tune to be lacking richness.

David Menni, of course, had his truck stripped and in the process of another installation go around. I swear, every time I see this guy, he's doing a tear down and build up. I think he even does them in between shows. His dad's SUV is running some widebanders, 6.5's and a 12. Dead center image...

New dude came by, can't recall his name, l'm sure he'll post. He said he was out of the game for a bit. He had some Q-forms that were solid as all get out.

JT, the Owner/Janitor had an XB but it was plugged in and I didn't really look into it much. Nice guy.

That one dude with the big ass SUV, 8's in the floor, Hybrid tweets in the sails, had the craziest plexiglass sub box. All I kept thinking was how could we get some goldfish into that b!tch.

My system is in shambles, CD mechanism not catching, driver side horn constantly falling off from legs and a bad case of no interior detailing. I've been listening mostly to the BBC. Everybody outside the U.S. doesn't seem to like us very much...


----------



## kunstmilch (Aug 1, 2009)

Damn, hear I was looking forward to it and didn't even make it! Sorry guys, ended up being a bad day for me to go down there.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

I had a good time meeting some of you guys. Listened to some cool cars, ate some pizza, etc. It was a good day.

We can have get together's anytime at my place. 

JT


----------



## darinof (Feb 6, 2009)

Thank you JT .


----------



## jmerick (Nov 12, 2008)

I wasn't able to make it, I was on baby duty. Hopefully you guys can do this again soon. I would love to hear some of your systems and get advice on mine.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

It was nice meeting you all. Jt was a very generous host, letting me blast hour after hour in open air. 

I didn't get to hear every car out there as usual. Most notably, I wish I spent some time in James' car. It's not every day you get to test out horns and midbasses under the seat. I'm a big fan of 'different' .

That plexi sub setup was sure pure sex, as well as the proven 8-3-1 setup these guys do on truck chassis. 

Well, I'll be bringing a different set of tweeters to the meet next time. The Vifa's didn't make it to the end of the day, and that's on a 5,500hz high pass filter  Off to Madisound!


----------



## duckymcse (Mar 15, 2009)

Thanks JT for providing a great place for us car audio guys to get together. I got alots of fun especially listen to some great sound on differents cars.
As usually, I always improved my car audio everytime I been to this gathering. You guys are such motivator!!!
The L3 SE really impress me, I might thinking of getting a pair when I get my tax return  Maybe a L4 SE 
We should definitely do this again since a few couldn't make it that day.



jtaudioacc said:


> I had a good time meeting some of you guys. Listened to some cool cars, ate some pizza, etc. It was a good day.
> 
> We can have get together's anytime at my place.
> 
> JT


----------



## duckymcse (Mar 15, 2009)

I hope it wasn't me that cause it. I did blast your system to pretty loud. Your 3 12" really got me going, LOL.
How much wattage are you putting into these tweeter?



cvjoint said:


> Well, I'll be bringing a different set of tweeters to the meet next time. The Vifa's didn't make it to the end of the day, and that's on a 5,500hz high pass filter  Off to Madisound!


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

The tweeters are getting 100w each. I thought they could soak all of it up considering the high crossover point. I turned all the other speakers off and left one tweeter working only. It would bottom out at 65 on the dial. I listened up to 75 all day for about 2 weeks. They were taking quite a beating. I'm liking HIFI drivers less and less as time goes by, they just fall apart at high volumes. Pro audio ftw!

It started making noises later in the day when I was playing it much louder so no worries


----------



## rawdawg (Apr 27, 2007)

I totally forgot about CV's ride. Sleek S2000 wrapped in a Honda Fly Yellow chock full of high sensitivity, low distortion drivers. There is a presence about the those types of drivers that have me intrigued. It's almost like a sort of clarity/precision feel to it but there's no sense of strain/chestiness/compression. Kinda' like standing a couple of feet away from a concert rig that's set up to fill a stadium but on volume 3.


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

Sounds like it was a good meet. I am bummed I couldnt make it.
JT thanks for hosting this event, even though I wasnt there.


----------



## grantwb1 (Apr 4, 2010)

First, thanks JT for the TEXAS hospitality in hosting this event. I think you were a class act! I did not hear one sales push from you! 

I must say that I was blown away by all of the systems there. I felt like I got so exited that I forgot to listen for the stuff I wanted to listen for. It defiantly gave me some awesome points of reference. I think I actually learned how to listen better. I really was overwhelmed by the quality all these guys brought. Not only was there a good variety of equipment but a really cool and EXTREMELY KNOWLEDGEABLE group of people. I am not ****ting on the knowledge thing I am bringing a note pad next time. I think I know enough now to know I have a lot to learn!

I have to add that the dude with the white ford excursion (missed his name, what is it?) has those beautiful morel subs in a really unique sexiglass box, that is f*qing pure ART, and to boot the systems sounded incredible, so jealous of this 8 in the floor thing. (I might have to put a 15 in my floor...jk)

CVjoint's convertible is really impressive. That is without a doubt the BEST sounding convertible by a really long shot!! I thought I could never deal with a convertible just for the fact that it is so hard to make them sound this good. This install on that car is top notch as well, really clean and very ingenuous!!

Although I did not get to hear much I saw horns and floor speakers in a two door civic coupe, another thing I didn't think could happen, this is one car I really want to hear. 

I got to hear BIGRED's system too, don't know why but from what I have seen on this forum this was the one I wanted to hear. It did not disappoint me! I really like this vehicle, go figure right. I felt like letting out a good Tim Allen grrrrr grrrr argh argh MORE POWER!!! All this thing needs now is a gun turret and gun rack in the back window and I could call this rolling heaven!!

Micheal's system to me reproduced real sound from organic instruments incredibly!! In the drag racing world we would call this car a "sleeper". Mike I dig it and I would never send you home from comp!! 

JT has the best sounding lunchbox car!! This dude has skills, he mounted a frickin amp in his window.!! (is that carb legal?? jk) I also think he might be the one who put the voices in my head to get some of these new wonder hybrid speakers!! **** I cannot stop thinking bout how I NEED those speaks!!(l3 se's)

David must like headaches cause he was redoing 2 cars at one time, that black dodge was nothing but heavy metal kick f**kin ass, really hope to hear that truck soon!! His jeep was another vehicle with (when I listened to it) those wonder hybrids(L3 SE) that just sound awesome. Really dig the choice of equipment in this car.

I didn't catch the guy with the accords name? He had a sick ass carputer setup that I was trippin on. I had to stop my thought process about doing that in my ride cause it felt illegal! I think he was still trying to dial in his mid/bass in his doors but still sounded good.

Overall I had an awesome time!! Again thank you JT for hosting. I cannot wait for the next one, count me in!!


----------

